# Marcin Gortat is resigned to spending a season on the trade block



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Veteran players toiling on horrible teams often exhibit a very specific lament. Their play is still professional in most cases, but knowingly empty; even if the production persists, it lacks the heat of legitimate competition. Try as they might to mask it or compensate, that sad quality so often bleeds through.
> 
> Such was the case last season with Phoenix’s Marcin Gortat, a talented and useful 29-year-old center who was among the best players on a 25-win team. He has seen the team’s core turned upside-down since being acquired in 2010 to play off of Steve Nash. The two-time MVP point guard signed with the Lakers last summer, leaving Gortat to work with point guard Goran Dragic. Grant Hill signed elsewhere and then retired, while Vince Carter was cut loose for salary savings. Jared Dudley and Robin Lopez were traded, a cast of role players came and went, and Phoenix committed to the future in obtaining guards Eric Bledsoe and Archie Goodwin and center Alex Len.
> 
> ...


http://nba.si.com/2013/10/03/marcin-gortat-phoenix-suns-trade-block/?sct=nba_t11_a1


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

He won't have to spend the season on the block if he gets traded early. Time to start tampering.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I like McD is being patient. No need to rush anything. This team will suck regardless.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

He plays like he's 6'8. He is soft and every team knows it. If he gets traded, we won't get much for him because he's a borderline bench player on any decent team.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Gortat is fine if you have a good pick and roll guard for him to play with. He just isn't able to create anything for himself when you are playing him with guys who don't create for him.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hyperion said:


> He plays like he's 6'8. He is soft and every team knows it. If he gets traded, we won't get much for him because he's a borderline bench player on any decent team.


I wouldn't say he's soft, he's just not a good post defender. He can get pushed around by the truly big player(bynum/howard) but he is a tough guy, he doesn't back down and he works hard. I wouldn't say he's a borderline bench player. He would start on plenty of good teams. He's a solid start for sure. Just not the big money player he seems to think he is or many Suns fans make him out to be.

I see no reason something like PJIII and a pick couldn't be gotten from OKC.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

If I were the Pelicans, I would think about moving Ryan Anderson for him.


----------

